# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Słabo gojąca się rana po zdjęciu szwów

## Nie zarejestrowany

Dwa dni temu mialam zdjete szwy po zabiegu wyciecia znaminia. Ranka nieduza, ok centymetru dlugosci. Od tamtego momentu zaczelo sie paskudzic. Pielegniarka zostawila kawalek niewchlanialnego szwu w nodze i musialam wyciagnac go sama, przy okazji troche sobie zaszkodzilam, poniewaz niepotrzebnie na sile grzebalam. tak czy inaczej, szwow sie pozbylam, wszystko ladnie przemylam i myslalam ze bedzie ok. Niestety powstala rana, o srednicy moze 2 milimetrow. Nie chce sie goic, cieknie z tego ropa i przezroczysty plyn. nie jakos bardzo intensywnie, ale i tak sie martwie. Nie boli jakos specjalnie, tylko troche, kiedy naciskam. Przemywam co chwile woda utleniona i spirytusem. Chwilowo zdjelam plaster bo i tak siedze w domu a tak latwiej bedzie temu podobno podeschnac. Czy mam sie czym niepokoic, paskudzi sie pierwszy dzien. Czy musze udac sie do lekarza?

----------


## Patryk86

Obecność ropy świadczy o infekcji bakteryjnej, ropiejąca rana nigdy się nie zagoi ze względu na enzymy uwalniane z leukocytów i bakterii (hialuronidazy i proteaz), składników ropy, które rozpuszczają tkanki. Dlatego najpierw trzeba zwalczyć infekcję.
najlepiej przemywać ranę kilka razy dziennie Rivanolem, jeżeli objawy nie ustąpią - udać się do lekarza, prawdopodobnie zastosuje antybiotyk.

----------

